# hobbyprogramm erweiterung



## ernie (12. Apr 2005)

vorbei


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2005)

Klar geht das.
Wie lautet nun deine konkrete Frage?


----------



## ernie (12. Apr 2005)

Also ich würde gerne wenn ich den "brauen" Knopf drücke, dass ich der Behälter in der Mitte leert. So immer 2 Zeilen auf einmal. Aber die beiden Behälter linls und rechts noch nicht wieder auffüllen. Wenn der Behälter in der Mitte dann fertig ist, irgendwas ... vielleicht kann ein "fertig" aufblinken und dann sollen die Behälter links und rechts erst wieder aufgefüllt werden. Und wenn dann dieses "fertig" aufblinkt, soll ne kleine Soundfile abgespielt werden. Nen zisch oder so. Die besorge ich mir noch. Ist das was schwerdes was ich da rein haben möchte? Oder kann man das als blutiger Anfänger noch realisieren?




P.S.: Ist mein Quelltest eigentlich so ok oder habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## ernie (12. Apr 2005)

kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## ernie (13. Apr 2005)

das mit dem leeren habe ich selbst hinbekommen ... 
kann mir denn wer sagen ... wie ich auf knofdruck eine .wav Datei einmal abspielen kann ... und ein kleines fenster aufgeht das zb ferti heisst ... `?


----------

